# Can anyone find the snake



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

If you find it you can tell be careful this was at my homestead see if you can find it

Survive and Thrive


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

The head is at the bottom left and the body at the bottom midle. Looks like a boa of some sort?


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes you are right 


Survive and Thrive


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, I see part of the body. I'd pack my bags and move if I saw that in my yard....not kidding.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't see it anywhere. Is the head the gray thing below the orange/brown leaf? 
Without depth perception I can't see it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I see it, Id need to zoom in on the pic, but just looking at it as is, that head doesnt look like a boa to me...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

NATIVEBONES said:


> View attachment 7883
> 
> If you find it you can tell be careful this was at my homestead see if you can find it
> 
> Survive and Thrive


 Due to the markings, I am almost positive that is a copperhead so be careful. They are the least venomous, but still have the potential to kill if untreated.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

when I first saw it a few yrs ago, they were calling it a Copperhead


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Due to the markings, I am almost positive that is a copperhead so be careful. They are the least venomous, but still have the potential to kill if untreated.


thats what i was thinking.. tasty deep fried n the hides make kewl hat bands


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In the second picture were you running away or shooting it with a shotgun?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Due to the markings, I am almost positive that is a copperhead so be careful. They are the least venomous, but still have the potential to kill if untreated.


 well what do I know I live in a desert.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol I killed with a shovel


Survive and Thrive


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It is indeed a Copperhead. For those that don't see it, look just below the double green leaves near the center of the picture.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

NATIVEBONES said:


> View attachment 7883
> 
> If you find it you can tell be careful this was at my homestead see if you can find it
> 
> Survive and Thrive


LOL! At your homestead eh? That photo has been on the interwebs for years.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Snakes are a part of what we call country. I run over at least one copperhead a summer with my mowers. My dog gets another one or two a season. We live near a large lake and it has a ton of cotton mouth water moccasins. GB


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

"MOST" of the time the rattlers around here let us know when we come close, however I've had a couple that had no rattles and that's rather unsettling. The last rattlesnake I had a confrontation with was right where I was going to pick up a garden hose, it had seven rattles but didn't sound off. Luckily I saw it before fully reaching the hose. It was a strong wake up that I needed to be more aware.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Goodness I must be "blind" I zoomed in and thought I saw a head between the 2 green leaves and part of the body down the page.It so well hidden I would have already been bitten. It sucks getting old and the eyesight isn't so good


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahaha, I live in Australia. EVERYTHING can kill you . 

Honestly for 9 months of the year a day wouldn't go by that I don't see a deadly spider or snake. It's just the way it is. We loose dogs and cats to snakes all the time. Have a dog missing at the moment, been gone 4 days now. We'll probably find him when he starts to smell. The dogs usually bark and we move them away from the snake until it leaves, snakes don't stay long near the house as there is just too much going on here. Some dogs though will decide to play with a snake and get bitten. The cats get bitten when they catch small hatchling Brown, Redbelly or Tiger snakes, they eat a lot of them. 
We watch children closely but they are all bought up to "Tell Mum or Dad" if they see something dangerous and they do, kids are good like that.
Back when my kids were little I lived in an area with a huge population of snakes, they'd come into the house all the time. We'd put the kids in their cot then remove/kill the snake. They'd settle in the wood box by the door, I've picked quite a few up nestled into a piece of half rotten wood, all venomous. 
I don't personally know anyone that has been bitten by a wild snake. I do have friends who keep reptiles and a few of them keep 'hots' (venomous) species and most have been bitten. I've been bitten a few times by pythons, everyone in my family has (my daughter keeps them), they have sharp little teeth and it hurts  .

Not sure I'd like to be bitten  but I don't worry about it at all, it's just part of life here. We're not complacent about it, we stay alert to them but we see them so often that you just deal with it.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow really cool


Survive and Thrive


----------

